# I got an email today!



## Futureemployee (Feb 5, 2016)

I had posted back in January that I had applied online and what was the process I could expect. Well today I received an email to come up to take a test in DC. I am so excited its for the assistant conductor position DC to NYC. Anyone have any thoughts about what I should expect going up for the test?

Thanks


----------



## SP&S (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't know what to expect but congratulations and good luckl!


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 5, 2016)

Check your PM's...


----------



## Futureemployee (Feb 5, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Check your PM's...


I printed out the paperwork yeah I gotcha the test.....thanks


----------



## Futureemployee (Feb 5, 2016)

SP&S said:


> Don't know what to expect but congratulations and good luckl!


Thank you I will keep you posted.......going back and forth from DC to NYC thats pretty cool!


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 5, 2016)

Futureemployee said:


> SP&S said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what to expect but congratulations and good luckl!
> ...


Being a conductor is more then back and forthing..


----------



## Futureemployee (Feb 5, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Futureemployee said:
> 
> 
> > SP&S said:
> ...


Yeah I saw all the things lifting 50 pounds and other duties. Whatever it is I would be grateful....thanks Acela BTW I rode the Acela to NYC a few months back that was wonderful......recently took my son up to a Knicks game and we rode the Vermonter.....but that Acela was ZOOM!!


----------



## Shortline (Feb 11, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Futureemployee said:
> 
> 
> > SP&S said:
> ...


Lots more! Who else is going to carry water to stock the loco fridge??


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 11, 2016)

I would have the trainees do it!! Lol!!!


----------

